# 1942 Bent Bar Completed



## Bozman (Oct 22, 2016)

I just finished my 1942 Columbia G519 "bent bar" . The last bike in my US WW2 Army bicycle collection.  






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2016)

Frame looks the same as my 42 Westfield Elgin.


----------



## Bozman (Oct 22, 2016)

The frames are very close.  I think the Westfield fork tube is a bit longer.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M (Oct 23, 2016)

The last, or the latest?


----------



## Bozman (Oct 23, 2016)

Greg M said:


> The last, or the latest?



For right now it's my last. I have a balloon Compax, a G519 Huffman, a 1943 Columbia G519 straight bar, a 1942 Columbia curved bar and the woman's M306. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

